# 1968 Chevelle Yenko Clone(HELP PLEASE!)



## garrettee (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been searching different model car forums and this one seems to be the best. 20 years ago I put together many models. Some were plastic and some diecast. The ranged from 1:25 to 1:18 scale. Now I want to do my first custom project, 1968 Chevrolet Chevelle Yenko Clone. My friend has built the real thing, a true body-off restoration spending upwards of 40 grand. The motor is a 400 small block, but the car has all of the badges of the 427 bb that came out in the Yenko cars. So I am looking for the Yenko decals and badges to make a 68 Chevelle Yenko clone. I can find the car but I am having a heck of a time finding spare model car parts, anywhere. So, can anyone help me find a site or person who could possibly have these parts for sale? For those who don't know, they also made a Yenko Nova, and I'm pretty sure that the badges and stripes off of one of them would work also. Please if anyone has these spare parts lying around or knows where to point me to purchase these items let me know. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Yenko Chevelle*

*never built a '68. *
*The '69 version was easy to do, though:*


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man* CJ*, That thing is _SO SMOKIN HOT DUDE_,..Your a killer builder my friend,...lol..._NO DOUBT ABOUT IT_, I wont to see your collections of builds some day man, I TRULY DO, If this is just One example of that, There just has to be some Killer builds that None of is have seen In a long time OR EVER*......."PLEASE DUDE"...*lol...lol...



Ok well, I don't have a *1968 Chevelle Yenko Clone* dude, But I do have this kit if _ANYONE WONT TO TRADER SOMETHING_, If anyone is interested as well that is, it has some Custom High Quality cut out peace's on one body like the Trunk as well as Both the doors already, But there Super Clean, and there are Two kits here as well, (SO MANY PEACES) Two body's and You can make it into What ever you wish by all this because of it, 
Its a* HOT ROD, .......Revell 69 427 Yanko / SC Coupe 1:25 scale *kit...I will take TRADE ONLY if you wont it, (Who Ever That May Be)...But there you go, its a YANKO....lol...lol...





*Ian*


----------



## mopar marv (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello garrettee,

Welcome aboard. 

I'm fairly new here myself but I really like it so far.


Pete McKay will probably be able to point you to a good place to find the decals you need.But it sounds like he will be busy for a few days. 

And I can probably help you out with loose parts. My model room looks like a mini auto wrecking yard,lol. So you can post what you need and I will see if I can dig up what ever you need.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL, you have too much faith in me.. I'm busy but I still need to take an internet break once in a while. 

Model Car Garage makes photoetched Yenko badges in stainless steel.










As far as the decals the two guys I was thinking still made them, don't. The best solutiuon would be to go to a discount retailer like www.ScaleHobbyist.com and buy either the $15.16 Yenko '69 Nova or the $13.78 Yenko '69 Camaro for the decals. They would probably cost you about the same without the model from a second line supplier. 

This place: http://www.fastrakhobby.com/catalog...Yenko&osCsid=974eecf6aff5c50bd8089199b799862a

...has two Yenko Camaro kits for under $15. I'd stick with the Revell kits since they have both the black and white stripes usually in their kits.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..lol..That's funny Pete, Check out the box art on that 69 Yanko kit on that site, Same kit, KIND OF, but with a completely deferent art on the box, it must be the Second addition to the one I just showed here,...That's great,..That makes mine the First Addison possibly, I was wondering about that tell just now,...But I guess the Decals would be the same here anyway,......White and Black Wider Stripes, But I love the Acid Etched Yanko Parts as well, VERY COOL,....Guess they would work on this kit ???




*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Pete have you ever ordered from them ? if so did it go smooth ? reason I ask is they have some good prices


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Fast Track Hobby I haven't but they don't have any bad reviews that came up on a Google search. ScaleHobbyist is a reliable and fast shipper I have dealt with a few times with satisfaction.


----------

